# صور لمراحل انشاء السلم المدور (الكونكريتي)



## ليث الدليمي (15 أبريل 2006)

اليكم اخواني بعض الصور التي توضح مراحل انشاء السلم الكونكريتي المدور 
ارجو ان تعجبكم
وتقبلوا ائق الشكر والاحترام

المهندس
ليث الدليمي
العراق المحتل بغداد


----------



## palestinianCE (15 أبريل 2006)

[frame="11 50"]بارك الله في حسناتك
يا ريت اذا في صورة للتسليح ترفقها معهم
شكرً[/frame]


----------



## Akmal (16 أبريل 2006)

الف شكر على مجهودك و مشاركتك بهذه الصور


----------



## shrek (16 أبريل 2006)

الف شكر على مجهودك


----------



## adil (17 أبريل 2006)

ليث الدليمي قال:


> اليكم اخواني بعض الصور التي توضح مراحل انشاء السلم الكونكريتي المدور
> ارجو ان تعجبكم
> وتقبلوا ائق الشكر والاحترام
> 
> ...



شكرا جزيلا لك بس ممكن ترفق التسليح وكيفية تحديد الدوران


----------



## م/ الكادي(الكويت) (18 أبريل 2006)

شكرا شكرا على هذا الموضوع والصور الرائعه
تحياتي


----------



## star light (18 أبريل 2006)

شكـــرا اخى ع الصور ياريت لو فى شرح مختصر عن كيفيه العمل


----------



## مهندس علي الخفاجي (18 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على الصور لكن هل لديك تفاصيل الابعاد والتسليح


----------



## محسن 9 (18 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز على الصور


----------



## ليث الدليمي (19 أبريل 2006)

*شرح للسلم المدور*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاخوان الاعزاء000

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحياتي لكم واتمنى للجميع الموفقية والنجاح 0

نزولا عند رغبة العديد من اخواني اعضاء الملتقى اقدم لكم شرح مبسط عن مراحل انشاء السلم المدور وسيكون الموضع حسب تسلسل المراحل 

اولا -انشاء قاعدة السلم و المفضل ان يتم مع اعمال الاسس لغرض زيادة متانة السلم وهذا يتطلب من المهندس معرفة المكان او النقطة التي سوف يبدا منها السلم 0 ويتم عمل القاعدة كما يلي :- 

عمل حفرة مستطيلة ابعادها هي:-

العمق = عمق الاساس 
العرض = 3*(عرض الباية الواحدة) 
طول الحفرة =1.5 *(طول الباية الواحدة)

و يكون موقع الحفرة بحيث ان اول باية من بايات الدرج تتوسط المستطيل
ويتم تسليح هذه القاعدة( حصيرة) عدد (2) سفلى وعليا بقضبا ن ذات قطر 12 ملم وقضبان عمودية قياس 16 ملم على شكل صف بين قضيب واخر مسافة تساوي 10 سم وعددها يعتمد على عرض السلم و يحسب طول هذه القضبان حيث تتداخل مع الشاحط بمسافة 1.5 متر 
بعد اكمال عملية تسليح القاعدة يتم اكمال اعمال الخرسانة

ثانيا-عمل القا لب الخشبي يتطلب عمل القا لب الخشبي معرفة الامور التالية :-

1- نقطة مركز السلم (م)
2- نصف قطر السلم نق 
3- عرض السلم 
4- ارتفاع الباية 
5- ارتفاع السقف ع
6- نقطة نهاية السلم 

ارتفاع السقف يحسب من البلاطة الارضية وسطح بلاطة السقف

ثالثا- تنفيذ القالب:- 

1-	تثبيت وتد (في نقطة مركز السلم) 
2-	تثبيت انبوب معدني خفيف الوزن على الوتد بشكل شاقولي وطول الانبوب لا يقل عن ارتفاع السقف وربطه من الاعلى لكي يبقى محتفضا بشاقوليته اثناء العمل

3-	تاشير علامات على الانبوب المسافة بين علامة واخرى تمثل ارتفاع الباية


4-	ربط خيط بناء بحلقة مدورة وتلبيس الحلقة بالانبوب المعدني ليتسنى تدوير الخيط حول الانبوب وكذلك تحريكه الى الاعلى والاسفل 

رابعا– الحسابات :-

1- ان ارتفاع الباية المعقول يتراوح من (10 -20) سم ويتم تحديدها بالاعتماد على المساحة المتوفرة لان ارتفاع الباية كلما قل فان طول محيط السلم سوف يزداد

مثال :-

لنفرض اننا نريد عمل سلم ذ و عتبات (بايات ) بارتفاع ( 15 سم ) وان ارتفاع السقف هو (340 سم ) لذا فان السلم سوف يحتوي على :-
340 /15 = 22.66cm

وهذا غير معقول لان عدد البايات يجب ان يكون عدد صحيح لذا نقرب هذا الرقم الى اقرب رقم صحيح وهو 23cm

أي ان السلم يجب ان يحتوي على 23 باية
لذا 

340/23 = 14.78 cm 

وهذا هو ارتفاع الباية الحقيقي

2- طول الباية = عرض السلم

3- عرض الباية لا يقل عن 28 سم من المنتصف

4- من خلال معرفة نصف قطر السلم الداخلي وعرض السلم (طول الباية) يمكن معرفة نصف قطر الدائرة التي محيطها يمر بمنتصف بايات السلم

لنفرض ان نق السلم الداخلي =(175 سم) وعرض السلم = (120 سم)

فان نق الوسطي =(120/2) +175 = ( 23 سم )

ويكون طول محيط السلم الوسطي = 235 *2*30،14 = (1475 سم )

1475/28 = (52,67 باية )

طول المحيط الداخلي = 175*2*3,14 = (1099 سم )

1099/52,67 = 20,86سم عرض الباية من الداخل

نق السلم الخارجي = 175+120 = 295 سم

طول المحيط الخارجي = 295 *2*3,14 = 1852 سم

عرض الباية من الخارج= 1852,6 / 52,67 = 35,17 سم 

الان اصبح معلوما لنا :- 

طول الباية =120سم 
عرض الباية الداخلي = 20.86 سم 
عرض الباية الخارجي = 35,17 سم 
ارتفاع الباية = 14,78 سم 

خامسا- التنفيذ:-

1- ناخذ لوح خشبي (معاكس) ونبدا برسم جانب السلم الداخلي أي نرسم سلم ارتفاع الباية = 14,78 سم وعرضها = 20,68 وكذلك نرسم جانب السلم الخارجي ارتفاع = 14,78 سم وعرض = 35,17 

2-	نرسم خط مستقيم اسفل البايات يبعد بمسافة عمودية عن الزاوية الداخلية للباية مقدارها لا يقل عن 10سم بذلك نكون قد اكملنا الجانب الخارجي والداخلي للسلم 

3-	نقطع الجزء المرسوم والذي سيكون عبارة عن المسقط الجانبي للسلم (الداخلي و الخارجي )

4-	بعدها نقوم بتثبيت الجوانب على ركائز خشبية مستفيدين في عملية التثبيت من الخيط الذي سبق وان ثبتناه على العمود الشاقولي للمحافظة على جعل جميع بايات السلم متجهة نحو المركز بعدها يتم تبطين قا لب الدرج من الداخل (الشاحط) بقطع خشبية صغيرة ومن ثم قص طبقات (معاكس ) وتثبيتها على شاحط السلم 


سادسا :- التسليح

1-	يتم ثني الأسياخ التي سبق وان ثبتت في القاعدة على شاحط السلم 

2-	تسليح شاحط السلم بأسياخ قياس 16 ملم وبطول مناسب بما يؤمن تداخلها مع بلاط السقف بمسافة لا تقل عن نصف طول السلم وبعدد مساوي لعدد اسياخ القاعدة

3- اكمال تسليح حصيرة السلم باسياخ عرضية ذات قطر 12 ملم وبمسافة (10- 15 سم) بين سيخ واخر

4-	رفع الحصيرة عن الخشب بمسافة لا تقل عن (2 سم ) 

ارجو ان اكون قد قدمت ما يحتاجه الاخوان وكلي سرور لاستقبال أي استفسار

والسلام عليكم 

المهندس 
ليث الدليمي
العراق المحتل بغداد


----------



## ليث الدليمي (19 أبريل 2006)

*ارجو ان يكون الشرح واضح*

ارجو ان يكون الشرح واضح وعذرا عن تكرار المشاركة لاني حاولت ارسال صورة للسلم ولم ينجح الارسال الا في المحاولة الثالثة

المهندس 
ليث الدليمي
العراق المحتل بغداد


----------



## عمروعلى3 (19 أبريل 2006)

مشكور اخى العزيز ليث الدليمي
جزاك الله خيرا
شرح وافى اتمنى ان تجزى به خيرا
وتم التعامل مع الردود المكرره لا عليك


----------



## Fouâd (20 أبريل 2006)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــرا جزيل الشكر.


----------



## saeed1 (20 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hoba (20 أبريل 2006)

احب اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع وكان عندى استفسار فى تسليح السلم المدور انا بدخل السلم على الساب وباخد نتيجه العزوم من الساب M11 وM22 واحسب التسليح ولا الافضل افرد السلم واعرف طوله واحسبله العزوم 
شكرا


----------



## مهندس إدريس (20 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابنة الأقصى (20 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع الراااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## al7ourya (21 أبريل 2006)

شكرا كتير الك على هذا الموضوع
و ارجو ان تشرح عملية تصميم هذا الدرج باستخدام الساب واختيار حديد التسليح وحساب المقطع والعزوم حيث اني احتاجها في مشروع تخرجي اذا ممكن


----------



## misho81 (24 أبريل 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور اووووووووووووىىىىىى


----------



## احلى مهندسة (28 أبريل 2006)

بارك الله بيك اخي.... و نتمنى منك المزيد.....

اختك من العراق
احلى مهندسة


----------



## ammar2123 (2 مايو 2006)

مشكور أخي العزيز ليث
وهذة الطريقة هي احدى الطرق و قد نفذت مثل هذا الدرج و لكن على الطريقة الموصلية في صلاح الدين في مشروع سد مكحول في دار الضيافة التابع للسد
و لكن الاختلاف فقط في كيفية تنفيذ القالب
اما حديد التسليح فتعلم هو حسب التصميم
اكرر شكري و اعتزازي
م / عمار ياسين
العراق / بغداد


----------



## عادل الخفاجي (4 مايو 2006)

*العراق-ذ ي قار*

شكرا لك على الصور ولكن ياحبذا لو تبين لنا بمخطط بسيط اعمال التسليح للسلم المدور. وشكرا



المهندس
عادل الخفاجي​


----------



## محمدقادر (10 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك ياأخي على المعلومات.جزاك الله وخيرا


----------



## abdocivil (10 مايو 2006)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## feras attawna (10 مايو 2006)

يسلمو
والله احلى شباب العراقي

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## eng.mohanad (26 يوليو 2006)

[glint]اشكرك على مجهودك في المساهمه في هذه الصور المهندس مهند اللورد[/glint]


----------



## hk-irq (26 يوليو 2006)

*معلومة اضافية*

نشكرك لهذا الشرح الرائع...........والصور الاروع
معلومة صغيرة احب ان اضيفها اي درج (عدا الدرج الذي صحنه لا يوجد تحته عمود) فكرته هو beam مسانده fixed من حيث موقع التسليح الا انه يسلح نفس تسليح السقف.


----------



## ابن البلد (28 أغسطس 2006)

موضوع مهم , يقف الكثيرين حائرين تجاهه


----------



## AMSE (20 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى.


----------



## descovery_2000 (20 سبتمبر 2006)

[frame="1 50"] thank you my dear for this goog and hard work
sing:from all iraq[/frame]


----------



## مصطفى تانية مدنى (14 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## روزانا (16 أكتوبر 2006)

شكراً على الموضوع فعلاً جميل
بس ممكن لو سمحت تعريب المصطلحات المستخدمة 
وبضم صوتي لزملائي لو ممكن شرح الحل على الساب


----------



## engrashed (17 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## زيدان26 (18 أكتوبر 2006)

لك جزيل الشكر
نفعك الله ونفع بك


----------



## ليث الدليمي (20 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكر جميع الاخوان الذين ارسلوا ارائهم على الموضوع


----------



## تميم مازن (21 أكتوبر 2006)

خبرة ممتازة وأمانة رائعة في التنفيذ ونقل المعلومات شكرا زميلنا العزيز وجزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## shrek (21 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## rimanbil (12 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور على جهدك


----------



## agui (12 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا أخي ليث على الصور
في انتضار مداخلاتك المفيدة
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## آسر عبد السلام (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على الصور العمليه دى يا جماعه


----------



## ALKO (21 فبراير 2007)

احب اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## mhany80 (22 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (23 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وياريت لو حد عنده معادلات التصميم يبعتها وانا اعمل له برنامج
والسلام


----------



## قطز (16 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر على مجهودك و مشاركتك بهذه الصور


----------



## علي القديم (17 أبريل 2007)

ياليت ياليث تضيف صور التسليح شكراً


----------



## كريم العاني (17 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم مشكور اخ ليث الدليمي على هذا الموضوع و الصور والشرح الوافي للسلم الدائري ولكن لماذا لم تعمل قالب اخر غير قالب الخشب حيث قد يكون غير مسيطر على العمل فيه حيث قمت بتنفيذ سلم دائري في احد المواقع و استخدمت قالب من البلوك والجص واستخدمت نفس خطوات عملك ولكن السلم كان عبارة عن (beam) ليس فيه اي اسناد جانبي وكان السلم في غاية الروعة !!!! مع تقديري لك
م : كريم العاني


----------



## كريم العاني (17 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم مشكور اخ ليث الدليمي على هذا الموضوع و الصور والشرح الوافي للسلم الدائري ولكن لماذا لم تعمل قالب اخر غير قالب الخشب حيث قد يكون غير مسيطر على العمل فيه حيث قمت بتنفيذ سلم دائري في احد المواقع و استخدمت قالب من البلوك والجص واستخدمت نفس خطوات عملك ولكن السلم كان عبارة عن (beam) ليس فيه اي اسناد جانبي وكان السلم في غاية الروعة !!!! مع تقديري لك
م : كريم العاني


----------



## shhamms (18 أبريل 2007)

شكرا اخي على هذا الشرح الوافي وهل نفس الخطوات بالنسبة للسلم الحلزوني وياريت تفاصيل حديد التسليح مع الشكر


----------



## مصطفى محمد محمد (18 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر على الصور الرائعة


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (18 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على الشرح الاكثر من رائع


----------



## SOOSAH (21 أبريل 2007)

شكرا مهندس ليث ما تصدق من متى وانا ادور هالمعلومه!!!

شكرا والله يعطيك العافيه وينولك اللي ببالك!


----------



## agui (21 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي على المجهود الطيب
اللهم نور قلبه.


----------



## اكرم تويج (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لمجهودك ولكن لدي ملاحضه حيث ان عدد البايات وكما مبين في الصوره 14 بايهوارتفاع متوسط الناء 290 او 300 سم ومن خلال هذه الارقام نجد انك نفذت ارتفاع البايه حوالي 23 سم وهو ارتفاع غير مريح وليس ضمن المواصفات مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مصطفى م (28 أبريل 2007)

أشكرك يا مهندس على هذه الصور ونرجو إرفاق التسليح وإتصال السلم مع القاعدة والجسر من أعلى وطريقة التنفيذ حيث أن العمل فيها يجري بطريقة خاصة وبشكل مثبت


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (28 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك ولا الشكر شويه عليك 
جزاك الله كل خير 
ونرجو المزيد 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## ليث الدليمي (30 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
هذه ال 14 بايه هي منفذه لارتفاع 240 سم وتعقبها 5 بايات اخرى لكنها لم تظهر في الصوره كون السلم يحتوي على استراحه(صحن) 
ولكم جميعا الف شكر كونكم مهتمين بالموضوع
ولاي استفسار يرجى المراسله على البريد التالي mahamda1999 آت ياهوو دوت كوم
وشكرا لكم


----------



## جامعة فلسطين (1 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي ليث على المجهود الرائع
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## deek_deek (9 يوليو 2007)

الرجاء ارسال الصور , وشكرا


----------



## zhwan (9 يوليو 2007)

اخ ليث ؟بلا زحمة سؤال ؟انت يا جامعة من العراق ؟ يمكن اعرفك اذا مو غلاطان . تحياتي


----------



## وائل سلامة (12 يوليو 2007)

شكرا اخ ليث مع عاطر تحيات زميل الدراسة


----------



## mokh (12 يوليو 2007)

الف الف شكر على المجهود الرائع ده


----------



## المهندس النحيف (13 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم على جهدك


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (13 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووور


----------



## m_anas (20 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير 
م/ أنس رمضان


----------



## المهندس يوسف بدوي (20 يوليو 2007)

حيا الله مهندس ليث اخوك مهندس يوسف فلسطيني خرجت توا من بغداد بعد ان قضيت عمري فيها ليس غريبا ان ارى في العراق امثالك يا ابن الرافدين ادامك الله و زادك علما ورفع الغمة عن اهلي و اهلك في العراق واساله سبحانه ان يزيدك علما انه سميع مجيب


----------



## أسماء1986 (20 يوليو 2007)

مشكور الموضوع رائع


----------



## أسماء1986 (20 يوليو 2007)

مشكور عالموضوع


----------



## اشرف العراقي (20 يوليو 2007)

شكرا اخ ليث


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (21 يوليو 2007)

_جزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## محمود محمد سعد (21 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (23 يوليو 2007)

بجد الفففففففففففففف شكر يا هندسة موضوع جميل


----------



## م. محمد ابو شهاب (23 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك على هذا التوضيح و جزاك الله خيرا محمد من الضفة الغربية


----------



## احبكي يا بغداد (23 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bahadi (8 أغسطس 2007)

أشكرك ياأخي من كل قلبي و الله يوفقك


----------



## HAMA_FLOWER (8 أغسطس 2007)

عاشت ايدك يمهندسنا ولكن نطبق باسلوب القوالب تكون أجما ل من هذه السلم


----------



## أبو ميسر (8 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (8 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر يا اخانا العزيز ولكننا نريد صور اوضح لو كان هذا في استطاعتك


----------



## الذهب النادر (17 أغسطس 2007)

نشكرك يأسد الرافدين على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الملكي (17 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووور على مجهودك اخي ولكن ما معنى البايه ارجو التوضيح


----------



## بطاطا (18 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع والصور الرائعه


----------



## ذات العماد (22 أغسطس 2007)

اين هو الموضوع 
دخلت لم اجد صور ولا سلم ولاحتى كتابه 
فقط ردود الاعضاء 
اين الموضوووووووووووووووووووووع


----------



## احمد صخر (22 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا اخى على هذه اصور الجميلة


----------



## جبل الهندسة (22 أغسطس 2007)

هل يمكن معرفة كيفية حسابه إنشائياً و شكراً لك على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## جبل الهندسة (22 أغسطس 2007)

الأهم معرفة دراسته إنشائياً و الصور مفيدة جداً


----------



## جبل الهندسة (22 أغسطس 2007)

أتمنى أن يكون لديك صور لمراحل إنشاء سقف مخروطي و دراسته إنشائياً


----------



## اسد الاسود (19 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يبارك فيك يا ليث


----------



## عمار الدليمي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ..... شكراً لك يا اخي العزيز ليث الدليمي و جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود الرائع الذي قدمت فيه شرحاً مفصلاً عن السلم المدور


----------



## سامح عمارة (20 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ووفقك الله 
ورمضان كريم


----------



## عبدالكريم البغدادي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

ليث الدليمي قال:


> اليكم اخواني بعض الصور التي توضح مراحل انشاء السلم الكونكريتي المدور
> ارجو ان تعجبكم
> وتقبلوا ائق الشكر والاحترام
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم --------------الاخ ليث الدليمي 
بارك الله فيك في المره القادمه نحتاح الى صور اكثر عدد ودقه لتوضيح المراحل 
-------------اخوك البغدادي من السيديه (ارض الرباط)ضد الهجمات الصفويه:75: :20: :73:


----------



## رسول الفهد (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على هل الصور والحسابات الجميله وبارك الله فيك


----------



## firashany (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخ ليث جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هل المعلومة المفيده :28:


----------



## متواجد (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الصور الرائعة.


----------



## نورالبغداديه (4 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر على مجهودك


----------



## ليث الدليمي (14 مايو 2008)

*السلم الدائري*

اشكركم اخواني على هذا الاطراء الجميل واعلموا اخواني ان اهتمامكم بنا هوسر نجاحنا 
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ووفقكم جميعا
وللاستفسار عن اي موضوع ارجو مراسلتي على العنوان التالي كون عنواني السابق تم تدميره من قبل احد القراصنه الصفويين
idealhome.company آت ياهوو دوت كوم
ولكم كل التقدير والاعتزاز
المهندس
ليث الدليمي
العراق المحتل


----------



## حسن النزال (14 مايو 2008)

شكرا لهذا المجهود واحسنتم .. وفقكم الله


----------



## نهواند (14 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## نهواند (14 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## نهواند (14 مايو 2008)

الله ينصركم ويثبت اقدامكم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (14 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (14 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خالد الحيمي (2 يوليو 2008)

الله يبرك فيك يااخي الله يعطيك العافيه مششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## المهندس عبد (4 يوليو 2008)

الشكر الجزيل قليل


----------

